# Heatpress Vinyl



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I buy heatpress vinyl other than specialty graphics, thats not so expensive?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you contacted any of our vendors....there is one that gives a great discount for ordering online. Check their website


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

heat transfer warehouse, try speciality materials Thermoflex plus very soft hand compared to Siser
and they have it in widths up to 20 inches


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

CadCut, Impressions, Siser there are many to choose from. I use CadCut Fashion Film for 90% of my vinyl jobs.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Montu. What do you consider 'expensive'?


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

I use to be able to buy by the sheet which I find convenient at times. Now there is a $25.00 minimum to order which really isn't expensive at all however, if I just needed a few feet and that doesn't add up to $25.00, then I have to get more of which sometimes I can't get rid of.


----------

